# Output Oil Seal Leak



## Nadir Point (Jun 1, 2017)

20k miles, found this on the 2nd scheduled oil change:

It's not bad enough to notice the level dropping on the dipstick (yet). Any guesses? Defective seal? Improperly installed main seal?

That's gonna be quite a bit of labor to fix a 2019, only 8 months in my daughter's possession at this point.

UPDATE: So the dealer told my daughter it is a leaking oil cooler. Waiting a week for parts from Canada. Never known an oil cooler to be anywhere near the torque converter, so I guess we'll just wait and see what happens next...

UPDATE-II: The service write-up says a transmission oil cooler seal was replaced. Does VW trans fluid look like engine oil? Is there a trans cooler right near the torque converter? Is there a cooler line/connection terminating there somewhere? Dealer shining me on? They said they fixed something, but I am unfamiliar with exactly what/how/why at this time. I imagine we will have another look next time I get under it...


----------

